# They understood that my cat dying was traumatic for me.



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 10, 2017)

I've had cats all my life. Their lives are much shorter than our lives. And I've had to put down some of my cats. When you loved something for 16-17 years, and it dies; you feel trauma. But you can't call in, because your cat died. So, you have a bad cold. I was an RN, working at a State Psychiatric Hospital. When "Turkey" had to be put down at 2 PM, there was no way I could handle a psych ward at 4 PM. I called in. I told them my cat, of 17 years, was just put down. They said they understood. That was such a relief. I didn't have to lie. I doubt there are other employers, who would have felt the same.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 10, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I've had cats all my life. Their lives are much shorter than our lives. And I've had to put down some of my cats. When you loved something for 16-17 years, and it dies; you feel trauma. But you can't call in, because your cat died. So, you have a bad cold. I was an RN, working at a State Psychiatric Hospital. When "Turkey" had to be put down at 2 PM, there was no way I could handle a psych ward at 4 PM. I called in. I told them my cat, of 17 years, was just put down. They said they understood. That was such a relief. I didn't have to lie. I doubt there are other employers, who would have felt the same.



Well, I certainly understand, and I don't really get how anyone wouldn't.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry, Fuzzybuddy. I hope you'll heal as quickly as possible.

 Unfortunately some employers don't feel the same as most of us do about the grief we feel when losing a pet. I'm glad yours understood.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 10, 2017)

So very sorry for your loss. I've been through it many times. Nice that your employer understood. Some people just don't get the fact that these pets are family members. May Turkey rest in peace.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 10, 2017)

Actually, years ago when my dog Jethro, a huge black lab whom I loved beyond reason, died, I did call in and took a couple days off because I just couldn't cope.  They understood.  Everyone at work knew how I loved that dog and what a blow it would be to lose him.  He was a member of my family, much like a child.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 10, 2017)

It was so nice of my supervisors , at the psych. hosp., when I called in. They realized that it just wasn't "an animal" that died; but a loved member of the family.


----------



## Topcat (Sep 10, 2017)

Sounds like you have a good employer.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 10, 2017)

aaawww   A pet is a member of the family, like a child.  So sorry.  Nice of them to understand.


----------



## Deucemoi (Sep 12, 2017)

19 months 12 days +6hr and I still have problems with emotional upset when I think of my male snowshoe siamese cat that I had for 15 yrs. He was more than just a pet, he was my anchor to life. From the day I got him at the shelter and he put his paws around my neck until the end when I put him to sleep, he did things that forever endeared him to me. Even now after he has been gone this long!!!


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Sep 16, 2017)

Fuzzybuddy ........ I wish I could reach through the screen and just hug you .....


----------

